

Anyone want a bit of research/work doing? (3 months free) - beck5

Hey guys, lurker here.<p>I am doing my masters dissertation this summer and looking for topics. I've got a host of things I want to do but I need to put them into context, 'just because its interesting' doesn't cut the mustard. Plus any code I wright the university owns copyright to so id rather keep my pet projects for my personal time.<p>If anyone is at a company that has a real world problem that they would like looking into but just don't have the time then perhaps I could help! I have 3+ full time months allocated to this so there should be some good results at the end.<p>I work in Java mainly and do a lot with databases (sql &#38; NoSQL stuff), but I'm not one to say no to something I don't fully know yet.<p>If anyone is interested please drop me an e-mail.<p>Thanks<p>Henry.
======
HelgeSeetzen
Hi Henry

My company offers internships in both the technical and business domain. We
are a "hands-on" accelerator, meaning that we provide founders with cash
($100k-$1M usually), facilities & infrastructure, and staff (eng, dev, biz,
admin). Our interns are part of the our in-house staff which in turn gets
"loaned" to our portfolio projects as needed (e.g. founder has tech skills but
needs biz co-founder and a bunch of developers - so we reach in-house to fill
those jobs on day 1).

And yes, we solve real problems :)

More here: <http://bit.ly/eCb7FU>

~~~
beck5
Thanks, ill look into this!

------
ig1
What sort of project are you looking for ?

~~~
beck5
I'm always looking to get better at web development so anything to do with
that really. Geo location, document storage & retrieval. Im very open so long
as I get to learn.

